# Pedigree puppy starter kit



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

I remember a while ago,a few people were talking about this giveaway. Well I just signed up for it myslef. I thought maybe some of you would want it too. Here is the link. :wave: http://pedigree.com/2k5Sampling/?CSID=306


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i tried to to get it but it said the offer was no longer available. oh well.....


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

hey

I got the puppy pack. It's a pretty cool pack only I got it about 2 or 3 months after I ordered it. Which was perfect timing for my puppy coming

3 weeks Friday til I get my boy home 

*Vicky*


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

luvmypuppet said:


> i tried to to get it but it said the offer was no longer available. oh well.....



Thats strange. I clicked the link again and it doesnt say that for me.It's still available...hmmmm :dontknow:


Vicky, I ordered the hartz pet makeover kit and they said it would take 4-6 weeks and I got it in less then a week! 

I bet you cant wait to get your baby!  I have 2 weeks to go.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

how weird i tried again and it went through!


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh good!


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

Thanks so much for the post!!!


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

Your welcome! :wave:


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

nikki, you totally understand how I feel just now then. You got 2 weeks and I got just over 3 weeks. Can;t wait to see your pics to

*Vicky*


----------

